# 97 Rear Spring Removal.



## yayo (Mar 30, 2011)

I was trying to replace my stock springs, but at the top the strut I came across a what looked like a large hex-bolt. Where can i find a tool to remove it? Or how can I remove it?


----------



## yayo (Mar 30, 2011)

It comes of with a 17mm hex-key. Found it at autozone.


----------

